# Recommend places to convert slides to digital files?



## Bev_K (Mar 12, 2007)

Searched the archives for an answer, but didn't find an answer.

I have a small handful of slides, probably 30 or less, that I'd like to have in a digital format.  Possible printing of some, so high quality scans is desired.

My local photography store said it was $15/per image for high resolution scans.  Is this the norm?  Are there any decent & trust worthy "mail order" companies?

If $15 is normal, I can select a few of my favorites and then do lower resolutions ($2/per image local store) of the rest.

(I apologize if this is in the wrong section...mods please move if needed.  Thanks!)

Thanks,
Bev


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 12, 2007)

It depends on what you mean by high quality.  $15 sounds high per image for a scan, but it depends on the resolution of the scans.  If you were to get some drum scanned, it might cost you $150 per image.  Get some specs from them as to the scanning resolution (DPI) of these $15 scans.


----------

